# [Python-updater] Missing IUSE [RÉSOLU]

## Damiatux

Bonjour,

Lors de la mise à jour sur mon PC qui n'as pas été faite depuis longtemps, je tombe sur une erreur (celle sur laquelle on tombe lors de la mise à jour de GNOME) qui m'oblige à faire un python-updater. Mais je tombe sur une erreur de type Missing IUSE :

```
emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "x11-libs/libX11[xcb?]".
```

Que puis-je faire ?

Merci d'avance,

Damiatux

EDIT : 

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.9.42 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.11.3-r0, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T5870_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.14

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 18 Apr 2011 09:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.14-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1

virtual/os-headers:  0

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 avi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdparanoia cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dmix dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac foomaticdb fortran freetype ftp gdbm gdu gif gnome gnome-keyring gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 guile iconv ipv6 ipw4965 jabber java jpeg lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad mikmod mmx mng modplug modules mp3 mp4 mpeg msn mudflap multilib musicbrainz nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support quicktime readline sdl session spell srt sse sse2 ssl startup-notification static-libs svg sysfs tcpd tetex theora tiff truetype udev unicode usb v4l v4l2 vlc vorbis wma wxwindows x264 xcb xinerama xml xmms xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

Last edited by Damiatux on Tue Apr 19, 2011 9:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ghoti

Normalement, après la ligne "emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "x11-libs/libX11[xcb?]".", il devrait t'afficher la liste des paquets qui réclament cette dépendance.

Examine ces paquets pour voir lesquels réclament que libX11 soit compilé avec le flag xcb. 

Il est probable que des mises à jour de ces paquets résolvent le problème.

----------

## Damiatux

Merci pour ta réponse. Après la ligne indiquée, python-updater m'as affiché ces paquets :

```
- x11-libs/libX11-1.4.1 (Missing IUSE: xcb)

(dependency required by "media-libs/mesa-7.8.2" [installed])

(dependency required by "x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.7-r1" [installed])

(dependency required by "app-admin/sabayon-2.30.1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "app-admin/sabayon:0" [argument])
```

J'ai donc essayé de les mettre à jour, et lors de la compilation de mesa, je encore tombe sur :

```
ImportError: No module named libxml2
```

Je tourne en rond là…

----------

## guilc

emerge libxml2 avec le use flag python

Accessoirement, elle sort d'où cette version de mesa ? parce que bon, mesa 7.8 n'est plus dans portage, même pas en stable...

----------

## Damiatux

guilc : C'est juste une vieille version qui a été installé quand elle était encore dans portage.

Et ta solution marche. Merci.

----------

